# My Humble Loft



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

A humble loft from a newbie in the Philippines,


























any suggestions on how to make it better.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Look great... maybe you can add more perches. Can you show some interior pics. Also what is that on the side? Nestboxes?


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

here are some of the pics from the inside.

























yes sir those are nest boxes


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it looks really nice.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Beautiful absolutely beautiful I would love to be an island bird of yours!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Looks like a great loft. I am sure the birds are enjoying it. Like it was said in the other reply, I think you need more perches. The birds will be happier and there will be less fighting for the best perches.

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi davesy,

I think your loft is lovely and your birds look quite happy. 

Do you have any problems with mosquitos or predators?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe you could try a couple of the "stick" perches and see if they work for you?
The v perches are better than nothing for sure, but i think with your set-up the sticks will be the cats meow! they are the simplest to build and to maintain! 
No matter what you do your loft is very lovely and well done! Congrats!


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the encouraging replies. I will add maybe up to 10 perches tomorrow. Though they are not using most of the perches, I really don’t know why. 

I haven’t encountered any predatory problems in my loft yet sir Trees Gray, but I’m not discounting the fact that I may have that probs in the future cause we’ve caught several monitor lizards and snakes in that area. I’m keeping my fingers crossed, and my loft door tightly shut.

Looks like I’m doin good, though the credit goes to all of you who have shared the knowledge and know how to make it easy for a newbie like me, Great site.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Davesy.  

Your loft is beautiful. I love the setting with all the surrounding trees. 
Many thanks for sharing the pictures.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess that's about the cutest little loft I ever saw. Looks very neat and tidy. I think you did a great job.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Your loft is a work of art. Just beautiful.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your loft is a work of art. Just beautiful.



I agree. It's absolutely charmng.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

davesy said:


> A humble loft from a newbie in the Philippines,
> 
> any suggestions on how to make it better.



everything's nice davesy! 

my only concern is if there's a direct sunlight on the roof your loft can be like an oven inside because of that galvanized sheets. i would put some insulation like a ceiling made of bamboo to lower the temperature.


kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kalapati said:


> everything's nice davesy!
> 
> my only concern is if there's a direct sunlight on the roof your loft can be like an oven inside because of that galvanized sheets. i would put some insulation like a ceiling made of bamboo to lower the temperature.
> 
> ...


does a metal roof make it hotter?...ut oh.. we used metal on our loft because we have it on our house, barn, shed. never have noticed being hotter inside them....... Davesy really like your loft!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> does a metal roof make it hotter?...ut oh.. we used metal on our loft because we have it on our house, barn, shed. never have noticed being hotter inside them.



the roof is not that high for the heat to dissipate on his loft not like houses and barns they have enough height for the air to cool down at least.

well i guess it's davesy who could tell us the real condition when he gets direct sunlight on his loft.


kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Davesy,

Very nice loft. 

Kalapati,
I don't think Davesy will have any problems with the heat in his loft. The climate in the Philipines and Hawaii are about the same and almost everyone here in Hawaii uses corrugated metal roofing. Also, his loft looks like it gets some shade from the coconut trees towering over the backside of the loft.


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sir kalapati kamusta. The loft only get direct sunlight in the morning the rest of the day it is blocked by the surrounding trees. Guys are you familiar with LACROIX-LACOSTE RICHTER WEGGE LINE cause my german friend sold me those bird and I don't have any clue on what it does?


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

davesy said:


> Sir kalapati kamusta. The loft only get direct sunlight in the morning the rest of the day it is blocked by the surrounding trees. Guys are you familiar with LACROIX-LACOSTE RICHTER WEGGE LINE cause my german friend sold me those bird and I don't have any clue on what it does?




hey davesy oks lang ako! i like your loft bro, very native ang dating. where in the phils are you from?

regarding LACROIX-LACOSTE, i used to have all colors of that shirt when i was single but when i got married i can't afford them anymore. i didn't know they make pigeons now ......lol


kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

I think your loft is a work of art and you should be proud of what you have built there for your birds  thankyou for sharing


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

I’ll be starting my second loft right beside this one, it will have the same looks but it’ll be twice as big probably 8x16x6 feet. I’m beginning to think that the birds actually like it cause I’ve just settled 6 pcs of 6 month old birds acquired from a friend about a month ago, they been flying around and back for almost a week now.

Sir kalapati I'm from Tacloban City, Leyte.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi davesy,

I'm sure your new loft will be every bit as lovely as this one, I hope you will share some pictures of it too, as well as your birds, when you are done with it.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

davesy said:


> I’ll be starting my second loft right beside this one, it will have the same looks but it’ll be twice as big probably 8x16x6 feet. I’m beginning to think that the birds actually like it cause I’ve just settled 6 pcs of 6 month old birds acquired from a friend about a month ago, they been flying around and back for almost a week now.
> 
> Sir kalapati I'm from Tacloban City, Leyte.




sir davesy i can't wait to see you're loft and the one coming. just wonderin' if i can do a loft visit someday? is there a local airport in your island or we have to travel by boat again? we were in manila last nov '07 and my wife wants to go back again sometime this year.

BTW, since we both came from a squab pretty soon you'll be a pigeon like me. so please don't call me sir anymore... 



kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

kalapati said:


> sir davesy i can't wait to see you're loft and the one coming. just wonderin' if i can do a loft visit someday? is there a local airport in your island or we have to travel by boat again? we were in manila last nov '07 and my wife wants to go back again sometime this year.
> 
> BTW, since we both came from a squab pretty soon you'll be a pigeon like me. so please don't call me sir anymore...
> 
> ...


My place is an hour flight away from manila, I'll be glad to be your tour guide though there is not much to see at my loft, you'll surely enjoy the city and the *****es (sorry I mean beaches).


----------

